# "Bitch stripe" on tail?!



## BrutusLuvz (May 23, 2018)

Is it possible to have a bitch stripe that looks like this on the tail? He already has the extended b-stripe down his back all the way to right above his tail. He has so many different markings with grey and white that I haven't seen on many other shepherds before! What are some of these other markings called?


----------



## Mareesey (Aug 25, 2016)

I'm not sure what all the markings are called but my last GSD had similar markings/coloring.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hmmm . . . makes me wonder if your dog is a patterned sable. Do you have any tiny itty baby puppy pictures? Or a pedigree? Pictures of the parents?


----------



## BrutusLuvz (May 23, 2018)

Sadly I know nothing of when he was a puppy or his parents.. I got him from a guy in Utah when he was 9 months and he recently turned 2 years. I really wish I could test for his breeding lines and such. But I do think he has a hint of sabling or something!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

I don't know what it is but I like it.


----------



## BrutusLuvz (May 23, 2018)

Thank you, I quite like it as well. Especially because I love both black and tan, as well as sable and it's almost like I got a mix of both! ❤


----------



## MidwestFarmersDaughter (Aug 13, 2017)

He looks a lot like my pup! What do you think? Happy to post more photos if you think they're similar! 

Redy is WGWL: Athos von den Wannaer Höhen x Oakley vom Geistwasser. He's a handsome pup... Yours is too!


----------



## BrutusLuvz (May 23, 2018)

Also underneath his black fur is gray/white.. It's very different. Is this common?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Pretty common in the BYB/mill dogs I deal with around here. Tons of black and tans who's owners are convinced they are "rare" sables. 
Other then on her actual ribs almost all of my current dogs black is not black. I don't now why it happens but it does.


----------



## BrutusLuvz (May 23, 2018)

*Midwestfarmersdaughter*

Oh okay and thank you! Your dog is very handsome as well ? I love his colors!


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

Rollo is a sable GSD and this is his coat with his black stripe down his back @ 8 weeks!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Love those stretchy poses. It’s a bitch stripe.


----------

